# The painful reality of vacation photography



## LovePhotography (Mar 17, 2015)

So, my two kids and I went to the Cancun area for 3 days. I took an entire backpack of Canon stuff. 6D body and lenses: 8-15mm, Sigma 24-105mm art, 70-200 mm 2.8 mk2, 1.4 x TCiii, and 2 x TCiii. And I took every damn shot... all 450+ of them with my iPhone6+. Never even opened up the camera backpack. (
Why? Sand, salt, convenience, sunscreen oil, weight, theft, moving fast, impatient teenagers, hands full with towels, snorkels, passports, and whatever else. Think I'm gonna shoot myself.

But you know what, the reason I kept shooting with the iPhone6+? The shots kept turning out. (Except telephoto.... awful).


----------



## zlatko (Mar 17, 2015)

So true. There is a good lesson there. Sometimes one camera is all that's really needed, and that one camera may well be an iPhone. A lot of people have come to that conclusion, and so camera sales are way down. A possible compromise, if you want to take the 6D on vacation, is to use it with a 40mm pancake lens exclusively. It's a much more manageable enterprise, though still not as easy as an iPhone.


----------



## LovePhotography (Mar 17, 2015)

I've got a couple EOS-M's, but didn't take them. 
What I learned is, the iPhone6+ is very good when not zoomed in, but falls off super fast when zooming....
Here's two pics.... one with moderate zoom, the other practically no zoom. Huge difference...


----------



## LovePhotography (Mar 17, 2015)

Not much zoom. Good IQ


----------



## LovePhotography (Mar 17, 2015)

Moderate zoom... boat detail dies quickly


----------



## LovePhotography (Mar 17, 2015)

Water spray on the ferry... really sharp at 100 ft. No zoom.


----------



## LovePhotography (Mar 17, 2015)

But, zoom in on the island in the distance? No, thank you...
(It didn't look this bad when viewed on the phone). Had I known, I would have been more likely to crank out the 6D and the 70-200mm....


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Mar 17, 2015)

If you pack a full kit like that and travel with your family, you are, in essence, forcing your family to participate (passively) in your photography hobby. Few things are more boring to a non-photographer than having to wait for a photographer to do his or her stuff. 

I would only carry a full kit like that if I were

1. Traveling alone
2. Traveling with another photographer

But when traveling with family, I find that I need to keep the photography interference to a minimum and besides you kinda want to spend vacation with your family and not have your family tag along as you vacation with your photography kit. 

I don't have a cell phone camera, but there are some pretty good compact P&S cameras that will do nicely keeping the family happy while still allowing you to take some nice pictures. 

Vacations, family, and photography can be a complicated issue. Good luck with it.


----------



## wsheldon (Mar 17, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> If you pack a full kit like that and travel with your family, you are, in essence, forcing your family to participate (passively) in your photography hobby. Few things are more boring to a non-photographer than having to wait for a photographer to do his or her stuff.
> 
> I would only carry a full kit like that if I were
> 
> ...



+1

I got a used Olympus Pen EPL-5 with 20/1.7 and 40-150 (40 and 80-300 equivalent FL) and a tiny Tamrac shoulder bag for family trips, so I've got nearly the size and simplicity of a smart phone with nearly the IQ of a DSLR. Very acceptable compromise, and doesn't slow down the activities or weigh me down. I've had the experience the OP describes too many times to count toting a full DSLR kit.


----------



## sanj (Mar 17, 2015)

My perspective to this is bit different: I feel that if you _really_ wanted better IQ, you would have used the 6D and the Sigma zoom at every available opportunity. I know I would have.


----------



## zim (Mar 17, 2015)

I don't think its 'painful' embrace it!

I totally agree with the 40 pancake comment above, my wife takes pics with her smart phone and does all that social media crud I get to take a little bit of time over my shots, trade off and balance ;D

I've started to play a little challenges game with myself of late, knowing where I'm going choose only one lens..... work with it, frankly I've found this incredible fun and actually quite liberating
Have I missed shots, yes. Did the world stop spinning, of course not. I also know I got shots though because I wasn't pratting about with lenses 

What I get is a nice photo book with a page or two of smaller (because of the quality) phone pic montages, it's inclusive and those brownie points sure go a long way, win win!

Regards


----------



## sunnyVan (Mar 17, 2015)

Totally understand your pain. Last year we had our family vacation to Utah. At each hiking trail, I was carrying my then 1 1/2 son on my back. He's about 28lbs. The carrier is about 4lbs. I was also carrying a waist camera bag with 6d, 24-70 2.8, 16-35, 70-200 f4. For certain trails I even brought along my 4lb tripod. I definitely got tired more quickly than without the equipment. On the other hand when I went over the pictures in LR I feel glad that I brought my gear. 

My son is even heavier now. I'd have to leave behind 24-70 if we were to have a similar trip this year. 

I don't want to spend thousands of dollars to visit a place then regret taking unsatisfactory photos. I have a crappy phone so I don't have this struggle. My phone camera is only good enough for taking pictures of receipts.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 17, 2015)

LovePhotography said:


> So, my two kids and I went to the Cancun area for 3 days. I took an entire backpack of Canon stuff. 6D body and lenses: 8-15mm, Sigma 24-105mm art, 70-200 mm 2.8 mk2, 1.4 x TCiii, and 2 x TCiii. And I took every damn shot... all 450+ of them with my iPhone6+. Never even opened up the camera backpack. (
> Why? Sand, salt, convenience, sunscreen oil, weight, theft, moving fast, impatient teenagers, hands full with towels, snorkels, passports, and whatever else. Think I'm gonna shoot myself.
> 
> But you know what, the reason I kept shooting with the iPhone6+? The shots kept turning out. (Except telephoto.... awful).



Sounds like you took some excellent shots to record your 3 day vacation with your kids. Typically for that you need nothing less than an iphone. It really depends on what you are going to do on your vacation. If I were going to go seek out local wildlife, macro beach shots, underwater diving photography on the vacation, the iphone just would not do. It's a matter of planning and deciding what is important on your trip.

Is it for you to have a vacation and enjoy your hobby? Or is it your kids vacation and you are just there to chauffeur and supervise? You can't have both unless you have some time planned for you to get away to do your thing.

I think you did the best you could considering the time frame and purpose of the trip.


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 17, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> If you pack a full kit like that and travel with your family, you are, in essence, forcing your family to participate (passively) in your photography hobby. Few things are more boring to a non-photographer than having to wait for a photographer to do his or her stuff.
> 
> I would only carry a full kit like that if I were
> 
> ...



So very well said!

If all you want are snapshots, why bring a bag of gear? If all you have time for are snapshots, why bring a bag of gear?

Actually, it was a bit nuts to bring so much gear on a family vacation. I've done it. I've brought a trunkful of gear on vacations, light stands and all. Visited family last Thanksgiving and took 15 minutes just bringing the gear into the guest bedroom. Nuts!

Truly, a dSLR and bag full of lenses was not the suitable tool for the fun in this Cancun trip. I don't think this is a good example of why dSLR sales have fallen. You took nice snapshots with your iPhone. In the past, the family photographer probably would have taken the same pics with a SureShot, or, before that, an Instamatic.

So this might be a good example of why point and shoot sales are down--the phone is a Swiss Army knife with a good snapshot camera!


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 17, 2015)

I have done that several times, too, and now I usually just bring a camera and 1-2 lenses at most. I don't have kids, which makes it easier, but I'll sneak off for a bit at sunrise or sunset for an hour or so to grab some shots while my wife gets ready for dinner or something. During the rest of the time on the trip, however, I'll use the EOS M, or I just enjoy the experience and don't fool with taking photos.


----------



## JonAustin (Mar 17, 2015)

Most of my vacations these days are road trips (no airline luggage restrictions) with just my wife and myself. We visit a lot of parks and other natural attractions, and do a good bit of hiking. I take a generous selection of camera gear with me, and will frequently spend a few minutes setting up a tripod to get shots of us with nice backgrounds. My wife is fine with that, because she enjoys the images we bring home. (She carries only her PowerShot S95, which I don't like to use because of the lack of an OVF.)

But when we go on a trip like you've described, I'll only carry an old body (usually my 20D; it's the only one I have with a built-in flash) and a single lens (lately, my 35/2 IS) and a Gorillapod. Small kit, uncomplicated setup, and if something happens to it, little financial loss.


----------



## andarx (Mar 17, 2015)

wsheldon said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > If you pack a full kit like that and travel with your family, you are, in essence, forcing your family to participate (passively) in your photography hobby. Few things are more boring to a non-photographer than having to wait for a photographer to do his or her stuff.
> ...



+2

I used to take 5DII and 24-105 for travel, now I have M with 18-55 and EFS55-250 with an adapter, in a small Quantaray camcorder bag. The whole kit is lighter than 5DII and image quality is good. I have a phone with a camera but it would never be used as a main picture taking tool, even when on vacation


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 17, 2015)

We had Sony RX1 prior the break-in. We carried it around everywhere we go due to the size and weight. With two kids(4&6yrs), smaller camera is very handy for us. Tracking kids running with mirrorless is almost impossible, however, I still can get the shots when they run - kinda likes DSLR in single shot mode. 

I've been thinking about my future camera gear, 50% mirrorless and 50% DSLR.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Mar 17, 2015)

Timing of this is right behind my own vacation last week during spring break. I guess I kinda shot in the middle, gear-wise. Skip down a bit if you don't want to read my philosophical comments.  For me, getting good shots with a phone isn't about the quality of the phone camera, it's about the cumbersome way it works for me, lack of decent zoom and hard to see the display in sunlight. But the concept is sound, using a basic, easy to carry device to get shots that are _good enough_!

Disclaimer: I normally do a LOT of travelling with a LOT of gear with our scout troop to weekend campouts, summer camps and even Philmont for 10+ days in the back country living out of a single backpack. So it's not worrying about the gear and logistics that scare or stop me from taking expensive gear with me places.

Or is it? There is something about a family trip that is different. It's a different dynamic. And another few factors for me on this trip were...

- Multiple plane rides... DFW - Houston - Belize - Palcencia - Boat to Hatchet Caye - I went from a regional jet to a large plane to a puddle jumper to a boat. Carrying any more than I carried on the plane (a backpack and a bag that would fit in the overheads) would have been ridiculous considering we had 5 checked bags for the family of four already. When planes are involved, the logistics get a lot harder. Why risk, worry or kill myself with weight unless it's absolutely necessary?

- Lots of beach, boat and salt water... Our destination was an tiny island that no matter where you stood, you could see the ocean from all directions. Yes. About the size (or smaller) than a city block. Where does a lot of expensive gear fit in here? Yes, I could have taken it, used it and protected it. And I would have had great shots of the beach, sunset/sunrise and the ocean horizon and boats. That's not where most of the "action" shots were. We snorkeled, scuba dived, sailed, etc. So the big expensive gear would have stayed in the room most of the time.

- Gear Hassle for What?... What did we do? We laid around, ate, read and did the daytime activities on boats away from the island. I didn't go to set up tripods and capture the 'perfect' ocean view image. What is the point of carrying $5K+ worth of camera and lens around to capture a few snapshots of dinner? Where do I put it? On the table in the way where something will get spilled on it? On the floor where there is sand? On a chair that actually doesn't exist because there are just enough chairs for the guests? On the bar? In my lap?

So what did I do/take? I went for a middle compromise. Last summer I went to Philmont and lived out of a backpack for 10+ days. I wanted better photography than I got in 2012 by just taking a Canon Powershot D20 tough cam. (Even though the 2012 trip with the D20 was _heaven_ logistically!) So I rigged up a great way to carry a *Canon SL1 with a Tamron 18-270* superzoom at my chest suspended from the pack straps. I packed a *Canon 10-22 EF-S* lens in the pack for wider shots in camps and at programs. That was it. And that's what I took for this trip. I added a CPL and I took the *Canon 270 EX-II* for better light. Then, for the water stuff, I took the *Canon D20*. (I also took a borrowed GoPro Hero 3+ but it wouldn't turn on reliably so that was a waste of time.) I also took my *Canon S120* for better quality P&S shots while travelling or when I didn't want to carry or grab the SL1.

That's it. And it all fit easily in my carry-on backpack. Did I miss having my best gear? Meh. Maybe a little in some cases like when I was shooting my sons playing soccer with the staff in almost low shade light. But I got some good shots even if the SL1+18-270 isn't as good as my 7D2-70-200 rig I use now for swimming/sports. And the S120 and D20 use the same battery and all three cameras use SD cards.

Sometimes it's more about enjoying the trip, getting a break from cameras, technology, the world in general and things we think we must have to be content. I didn't want to deal with more junk to pack, manage or worry about. What I took was enough to manage as it was. And I still had RAW files to work with in Lightroom when I got home. OK, so I had to do more editing, push and stretch the images more than I should. So what? In the end, no one really cares. I'm not trying to win awards or make money from these images, I'm just trying to capture the moments. And I still took about 1100+ images with all the cameras which netted about 460 keepers, some of which were taken for other guests for their enjoyment.

Remember, the best camera is the one you have with you! And if that camera is an iPhone and the images are _good enough_, then you're good to go! I carry high end gear around all over the place, often in dirty and challenging environments. It doesn't mean I want to do that on my vacation! Sometimes, the KISS principle is the best way to go.

If you're wondering how the vacation shots turned out, here they are. Not my best work and no apologies for that either. In 20 years, I bet they will still be sufficient to remind me of the trip.

*http://rustythegeek.zenfolio.com/belize2015*


----------



## takesome1 (Mar 17, 2015)

Simple solutions, decide if your a tourist or a photographer.

Plan your vacations around areas you would like to photograph.
The area you went appears great for beach shots of girls in bikinis. Depending on your wife's attitude about this you might have to leave her at home next time.

Get backpacks for those teenagers so they can carry your gear. Sure they complain, but take advantage of them now because in a few years they will be grown and gone.

Sand, salt and grime. Just clean your gear when your done.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Mar 17, 2015)

takesome1 said:


> Simple solutions, decide if your a tourist or a photographer.
> 
> Plan your vacations around areas you would like to photograph.
> The area you went appears great for beach shots of girls in bikinis. Depending on your wife's attitude about this you might have to leave her at home next time.
> ...



Thanks for the comments *takesome1*. This place is so small, there are only about 8-10 or so guests other than us. Mostly couples, not families. I think they only have about 8 rooms. So not much in the way of beach babes. There was one 'babe' college girl that is in a few of the shots who was there with her boyfriend. The rest were baby boomer couples who could afford this place. Other than a few boats that stopped by, we saw no one since we were an hour's boat ride away from everything. So no public visitors, passers by, etc. The place ran on solar power and de-sal water. Everything else had to be brought in by boat. That's how remote it was. So this was really a "disconnect" goal oriented trip! 

*http://www.hatchetcaye.com/*


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 17, 2015)

LovePhotography said:


> 6D body and lenses: 8-15mm, Sigma 24-105mm art, 70-200 mm 2.8 mk2, 1.4 x TCiii, and 2 x TCiii. And I took every damn shot... all 450+ of them with my iPhone6+. Never even opened up the camera backpack.



Imho your gear isn't suitable for casual tourist photography at all, but I guess it's a common scenario. The 6d is rather fragile, and the lenses are big and very expensive. 

You should have tried taking an older crop camera like the 60d (or 50d, or ...) and a mid-range lens like the 15-85 or really the 40 pancake. It's not heavy-duty either, but smaller and definitely better iq and usability than a phone cam. Most important: If something should break, it doesn't wreck you financially.


----------



## docsmith (Mar 17, 2015)

First, I assume that was a digital zoom which is why the IQ fell off so quickly.

But, my recommendation and what I do is pick your moments and make your dSLR as family friendly as possible.

I occasionally set up one or two events where the family can be entertained while I am taking photos (tours, etc). But also critical to picking moments to get those one or two shots of the family together where you want the best possible IQ. The keepsake shots.

Other than that, having the right bag so you can have quick access to your dSLR or having the dSLR at your side with a black rapid strap (or something similar) can make carrying the dSLR much more family friendly.

All that said, there is nothing wrong with a good shot taken with a phone....it is still a good shot.


----------



## dcm (Mar 17, 2015)

Still don't find myself using my iPhone for photography much - mostly reminder or shopping snaps. I traded the S100 for a small mirrorless rig (M with a couple of lenses) for these situations. I only break out the 6D and L's when photography is the goal. 

My wife tends to use her iPhone rather than the S100 when she isn't isn't sketching or painting. She captured me fishing in RMNP last weekend. My camera gear was in the car.


----------



## Pookie (Mar 17, 2015)

dcm said:


> Still don't find myself using my iPhone for photography much - mostly reminder or shopping snaps. I traded the S100 for a small mirrorless rig (M with a couple of lenses) for these situations. I only break out the 6D and L's when photography is the goal.
> 
> My wife tends to use her iPhone rather than the S100 when she isn't isn't sketching or painting. She captured me fishing in RMNP last weekend. My camera gear was in the car.



Her dynamic range is horrible ;D Joking of course... I'd prefer sketches over bags of gear any day!


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Mar 17, 2015)

Go with a mirrorless system. If you can get away with one FL, something like the rx1 or the x100t are both great travel options. Or go with an ILC model.

I too used to pack a roller full of stuff and realized that it is just a waste of time with kids and a wife that doesn't want you to take up the additional trunk space.

I've gone on a solid 5-7 family trips and countless day to day outings now with the Fuji xt1 with either the 35mm or 85mm equivalent mounted. On the family trips, I've had the xt1 clipped onto my backpack with a peak design clip and the other prime in a small lens case (slightly larger than a soda can) inside of the pack. The body and two lenses go virtually unnoticed as I am not bringing an extra bag.

Also, others have mentioned that you may be subjecting or forcing your family to participate in your photography. The mirrorless system allows me to basically shoot from the hip whenever since the rear lcd live view shooting is super fast/responsive. I've also never been a fan of getting a ton of the "okay stop, get closer, look this way, everyone smile" photos and prefer candids instead as they are almost 100% of the time, more interesting. Shooting without having to bring the rig up to my face, having a tilting lcd, makes a world of difference for this. The electronic shutters also allow you to shoot completely silently so your family doesn't even realize you're shooting half the time.

And as we all know already, the weight/size difference is substantial. As an example, if I'm wearing a jacket, or bottoms with pockets with a belt, I normally am able to carry the xt1 with the 23mm on my hip and put the 56mm in my pocket (equivalent to 35mm and 85mm primes).


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Mar 17, 2015)

Pookie said:


> dcm said:
> 
> 
> > Still don't find myself using my iPhone for photography much - mostly reminder or shopping snaps. I traded the S100 for a small mirrorless rig (M with a couple of lenses) for these situations. I only break out the 6D and L's when photography is the goal.
> ...



Yes, but everything appears sharp, in focus and the lighting is pretty even! Good contrast too!


----------



## monkey44 (Mar 17, 2015)

You can enjoy your vacation with family and "take reminders" with a mobile device ... OR

You can bring photo kit and capture / create images ...

You can't do both ...


----------



## dcm (Mar 17, 2015)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > dcm said:
> ...



Her colored pencils and watercolors have a bit more DR, but she gives up some sharpness and contrast. 

And her kit is a pretty reasonable size too. She can carry it in a pocket.

It also enlarges pretty well when scanned at 2400dpi.


----------



## Ian_of_glos (Mar 17, 2015)

monkey44 said:


> You can enjoy your vacation with family and "take reminders" with a mobile device ... OR
> 
> You can bring photo kit and capture / create images ...
> 
> You can't do both ...



I don't agree with this. Every year my 5D mark and 3 lenses come on holiday with us and it has never been an issue. In fact the family always enjoy going through the pictures with me when we return home.
I have 3 children and they do take their own photos with their phones, but they still like to look at the pictures taken with the DSLR. Quite often they are too busy enjoying themselves to take pictures and they appreciate the fact that someone else is recording the highlights from our holiday.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Mar 17, 2015)

Ian_of_glos said:


> monkey44 said:
> 
> 
> > You can enjoy your vacation with family and "take reminders" with a mobile device ... OR
> ...



I think it's fantastic that your family both appreciates and supports your photography. But I get the impression that, unfortunately for some reason, many photographers must endure a sort of love/hate attitude from their families or spouses with regard to their photography. It doesn't seem to matter whether it is merely a hobby or if they are a professional. I don't like it but that doesn't make it any less true. :


----------



## P_R (Mar 17, 2015)

Last year we went to Serbia, Ireland and Spain over 4 weeks. The Spain bit was the holiday, the rest was catching up with family connections.

I have a 5yo and a 9month old and I took a DSLR camera body, three lenses, flash and tripod. We went to beaches, events, parties, graveyards and so on. My DSLR came with me everywhere and I took shots everywhere (except the graveyards but that was due to other reasons more important than the shot). Many memory cards were filled.

My point is that I have long ago proven to the wife ("Boss") the value of the images a DSLR can take. She has her G1X and iPhone and takes shots all the time, but when home the difference is obvious. There is a place for the iPhone / smartphone as images can be uploaded to facebook quickly (a discussion I would like to see on this forum), but if you really want to take high quality, interesting shots, then a DSLR and your skill is what you should take everywhere. 

Sand? I worried more about my 350D (Rebel) with regard to sand than I do for my 1Dx, the difference is that for me now the shot is more valuable than me worrying. I do enough of that elsewhere. I might never be in Barcelona again but I can repair sand in my camera.

Weight? I would carry only one lens at a time (only primes) and foot zoom shots. Camera + BlackRapid strap AND a baby in hand = skillful one handed shots. Not ideal, won't win any awards, but I go a shot.

Vacation photography is a compromise. So try to make the most of what you have and definitely take the camera out and shoot. You will find a way to make it work and when you are back home you will be thankful you did as the shots will be better than what a smartphone can take especially when its outside of perfect conditions.

Oh and post some shots when you come back (which reminds me I have some editing to do from a recent holiday....)


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Mar 17, 2015)

RustyTheGeek said:


> I think it's fantastic that your family both appreciates and supports your photography. But I get the impression that, unfortunately for some reason, many photographers must endure a sort of love/hate attitude from their families or spouses with regard to their photography. It doesn't seem to matter whether it is merely a hobby or if they are a professional. I don't like it but that doesn't make it any less true. :



Absolutely agree. Both of my kids and my wife don't like when I'm fiddling (especially my wife). She hates when I'm handling the cam but simultaneously hates when I don't catch something she wished I would've caught. Just like all other issues in my marriage, she wants to have her cake and eat it too.

Love/hate relationship would probably describe what my wife feels best.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Mar 17, 2015)

I have this same debate with myself on every vacation! I have two pocket cameras (S90 & S100), two Rebel class bodies, and two full size bodies (7D,5D) so I probably put way too much thought into what to bring.

If I'm really only going to take snapshots, I bring one of the pocket cameras. You can do some nice artistic work with them if you have the time, but they are pretty slow.

I rarely bring my full sized DSLRs on a vacation. Too much like work!

I'm getting on a plane for Vegas in a few hours and here's what I'm taking this time:

T4i
18-135
30mm F/2 IS
A circular polarizer that fits both lenses
This fits nicely in a Tamrac Velocity 6Z (whatever that means) which in turn drops into my carry on bag.

I will admit that I put a lightweight tripod in my checked suitcase. It will be interesting to see if I use it at all, considering both of my lenses are stabilized.


----------



## K (Mar 17, 2015)

The OP raises some truthful concerns about vacation and travel photography. I think the big pro DSLR with a multi-lens setup is just entirely impractical.

iPhones might be decent, but they're still cell phones and inferior in many ways.

The ideal setup for travel, in my opinion -

A refurb Nikon D3200 or D3300, with a used 18-200mm. 

This is one of the smallest and lightest DSLR's that still packs a seriously good sensor, and perhaps the best all-purpose lens that gives you everything from wide angle to telephoto. It is not as large or heavy as the 18-300. This is a very reasonable size/weight combo that does it all for travel. It also doesn't break the bank and if it gets destroyed or stolen, isn't as devastating as losing pro gear.

That covers virtually all scenarios except low light. For that, a $150 35mm 1.8 does the trick. Small and light. That total "kit" is not unreasonable to lug around. If you own Canon gear, it doesn't matter about interchangeability, because this would be "as is" kit for travel. if you can give up low light and are willing to crank up the ISO - skip the 35mm. High ISO shots with a DSLR are going to be cleaner and better than any cell phone. With just that body and that lens, it really is a small, light and easy platform. Use the simple strap and call it good. At best maybe a thin holster style case in case it rains. 

If that is too much - then Powershot or other point and shoot cameras are the next logical step. These are vastly superior to cell phone cameras. But again, if that DSLR is too much, then a powershot is probably a no-go also as at this point, the photographer just isn't willing to carry or use anything extra other than a cell phone.

My opinion is, anything is better than a cell phone.


One thing I've learned is, on vacation or traveling, you just can't get the super high quality photography you think you want. Quality landscapes or scenery requires time, patience and good step. Who has that on vacation? Unless you're a loner and this is your main hobby and enjoyment while traveling, it's not going to work out that way.

Almost like an event photographer, you need a kit that is fast and will adapt to any scenario. Yes, there is always compromise. But that compromise isn't nearly the hit in image quality you'd take settling for a cell phone. 

Sure, there is no way that that Nikon setup is going to come close to what my 5D3 can do with a 70-200 II or 24-70 II. However, I'm not going to bring that camera or those lenses. And the Nikon (or Canon equivalent) will be many, many times better than a lousy cell phone.


----------



## P_R (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi,

This was taken with a sleeping baby firmly clinging to the left arm/shoulder and a friends sleeping baby next to me, with someone offering me a refreshment (sooo very considerate of him!). The shot looked good so I pulled the camera from the bag, aimed and shot this. Then had the refreshment 

We were on holiday on an island close to where we live and lots of our friends joined us camping. Point is that you can take an interesting shot anywhere. BUT you need to have the camera with you. So go out there and take it! Take the DSLR, lens of your choice and do it. Many times I've taken it and shot nothing because child #1 or #2 have been sick/needed toilet/needed (insert *anything here*) and I've had the take care of it. But occasionally there is a small window and you take it. And if you take and use the camera often enough, then it's just expected of you. Now my 1yr old knows what to do when I point a camera at him.


----------



## Invertalon (Mar 17, 2015)

As I plan for my Orlando and Charlotte trip next week with two camera bags with my 5D3, 24-70 II, 85L, 300 f/2.8L II and 11-24L...  ;D

I only take one bag to the parks though and such and usually wouldn't take two, but I have a media event in Charlotte after Orlando and want my 300 with me... Girlfriend loves when I take my SLR with me everywhere as the pictures are that much better... She demanded I take my 11-24 with me to a few of the breweries we are going to along the way! 

I only use my iPhone when I have to... Give me the hassle of a SLR any day. Not that much of a bother for me to lug around.


----------



## drjlo (Mar 17, 2015)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> Go with a mirrorless system. If you can get away with one FL, something like the rx1 or the x100t are both great travel options.



This is the front Sony has contributed a lot to. I wouldn't have qualms about bringing my Sony A7r instead of my big DSLR rig..


----------



## 9VIII (Mar 17, 2015)

I have to add some love for the Pancake. I took a 5D2 with grip through Disneyland and without the Pancake I probably wouldn't have got more than a dozen shots, but the footprint of a body with effectively no lens is small enough to dig out of your pack without stopping everything.
A smaller body would have been nice though, I think next time I'm going to try to have a Fuji with me instead (unless Canon releases a competent EOS-M... Ha!).


----------



## Random Orbits (Mar 17, 2015)

The ability to choose which lens to use for which situation is one of the advantages of a ILC or SLR. Even if I choose to bring a bagful of lenses, each outing is evaluated for which lens(es) to bring. At night, it's a fast prime, etc. I don't do much landscape photography, so pics of people are often quick or candid. When the wife or kids want a specific pic, they'll ask me to take it. They are so used to me carrying a camera around that it occasions comment when I go without one.

My wife's extended family gets together twice a year. The family spans 4 generations. Nearly everyone is there from my wife's grandfather to our kids' generation. These things are rare, and over the years I've become the "official" documenter of these events. Most use smart phones for quick snaps or for social media posts, but then there are the pics of everyone that will be looked at far more and longer than those.

We create digital scrapbooks that we then print into photo albums for each year. These albums also serve as indices for the entire photo collection, so when the kids grow up and see a picture of something they would like to see more of, it's easy to get to them. I've had three hard drives fail in 6 years. Two were sent to clean rooms to have the data read off the platters. We paid the cost not because of spreadsheets and documents but for those pictures and the memories those pictures represent. I lost a few hundred RAWs when the third drive failed, but I had all the jpgs in SmugMug, and that was good enough. Since then, we've setup a NAS for even more redundancy and capacity.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Mar 17, 2015)

9VIII said:


> I have to add some love for the Pancake. I took a 5D2 with grip through Disneyland and without the Pancake I probably wouldn't have got more than a dozen shots, but the footprint of a body with effectively no lens is small enough to dig out of your pack without stopping everything.
> A smaller body would have been nice though, I think next time I'm going to try to have a Fuji with me instead (unless Canon releases a competent EOS-M... Ha!).



A smaller body is definitely a big plus not only for the size and weight reduction, but also because it goes virtually under the radar. I have been shooting with my Fujis (and an a7r a while back) for so long that when I finally brought my Canon rig to the mall with my kids recently (wanted to document the kids on a train ride), I was approached by security and told to not operate the camera on the premises. I had previously been to the same place with my xt1 on a multitude of occasions without issue.

Using a smaller camera goes a long way with regard to getting use in places that you probably shouldn't be using a large DSLR/lens combo in.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 17, 2015)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> A smaller body is definitely a big plus not only for the size and weight reduction, but also because it goes virtually under the radar. I have been shooting with my Fujis (and an a7r a while back) for so long that when I finally brought my Canon rig to the mall with my kids recently (wanted to document the kids on a train ride), I was approached by security and told to not operate the camera on the premises. I had previously been to the same place with my xt1 on a multitude of occasions without issue.
> 
> Using a smaller camera goes a long way with regard to getting use in places that you probably shouldn't be using a large DSLR/lens combo in.


Hi John,
My current compact system is a7s + FE 55mm - Love the high ISO.

I have these on pre-order:
1. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1126139-REG/sony_sel28f20_fe_28mm_f_2_lens.html

2. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1126141-REG/sony_sel075uwc_21mm_ultra_wide_converter_for.html/pageID/accessory

Itching for this as day time walk around lens:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1126138-REG/sony_sel24240_fe_24_240mm_f_3_5_6_3_oss.html

I like the idea of having a swivel screen on a7s. Taking a shot likes this is much easier.







However, I do like DSLR AF tracking and fps on my 1Dx. All I have to do is push the button and select the best ones out of 20 to 30 great photos


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 17, 2015)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Ian_of_glos said:
> 
> 
> > monkey44 said:
> ...



I see both sides, and it's usually a case-by-case decision. If we're going somewhere we have been before and/or will go again, capturing family moments is more important than capturing the locale - a small camera like the EOS M is good for that (big enough sensor for some indoor ambient light shooting). The M plus one lens (M18-55 or for urban outings the M11-22) fits in a belt pouch. For example, we are all (me, wife, three kids) going to Switzerland next month. I travel there for work a few times per year, so when I'm solo I bring the 1D X, several lenses and a tripod, but with the family I'll bring only my EOS M kit, and pick one lens for a given outing (11-22 or 18-55 during the day, 22/2 at night). 

For a family trip to a novel location or a 'once-in-a-lifetime' trip (such as when we went to China for an adoption), the dSLR and several lenses go, as does the smaller kit. 

I find that when taking a dSLR/lenses/etc. on a family outing (particularly with kids), the key is to make it about the family not the photography. I've found several things that help with that:


First and most important: experience/skill/familiarity with your gear. Be able to anticipate the framing you'll need, the settings you'll need, and know how to set them intuitively so you don't have to fiddle with the camera before taking the shot.
Pick the right bag. One that holds your gear, with room for other stuff as needed. Another option is individual lens cases in a regular backpack. 
BR strap or similar. Important if you have young kids, a strap that gets the camera at your side or back keeps hands free and nothing in front of you for toddler grabs, falling ice cream, etc. 
Your camera is a tool. If you pay more attention to keeping your camera safe than keeping your kids safe, your priorities need adjusting. Scuff marks and dings are badges of honor, your camera will collect them if used. Taking that logic a step further is one main reason I use a 1-series body and L lenses – my gear will get banged around, and it will keep working.
Insure your gear. Taking the previous point a step further, a little financial piece of mind so you can focus on the trip. 

Happy travels!


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Mar 17, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Hi John,
> My current compact system is a7s + FE 55mm - Love the high ISO from a7s.
> 
> I have these on pre-order:
> ...



Hey, Dylan. I have been back and forth on the a7s for a while now but have yet to pull the trigger. The a7r just left enough of a bad taste in my mouth that I can't get myself to do it. Although it continues to pique my interest simply because my buddy keeps sending me ultra high ISO shots that are super clean from it. lol.

Every time I think to myself, this could be my new ultimate low light, all purpose, compact rig, I remember how much I hated operating the a7r. 

Also, I might consider it when the a7sII comes out a couple months from now 

I figure I might as well wait until it has IBIS and the UI gets refined some more. Either way, all these compact options are super awesome in their own ways.

Good luck with the new purchases and hope to see some of your findings on them soon.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Mar 17, 2015)

Also wanted to point out another advantage of going mirrorless. Since you're able to more effectively use the rear lcd for live view shooting, you are able to spend significantly more time showing your face and being "present" as my wife likes to complain about a lot. I have found that having my face buried in the ovf takes a lot away from the actual experience of whatever it is that you're doing.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 17, 2015)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi John,
> ...


I had a7r for short time. I didn't like high MP files at that time, maybe I didn't have high speed PC.

Here is a7s, 40,000ISO @ night time. I applied 17NR in LR. No DxO prime needed.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Mar 17, 2015)

Here's a few from some recent mini trips out of the xt1.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2015)

This is why I appreciate my little SL1 so much. I like to bring 3-4 lenses on a vacation and both my 7d2 and sl1. Almost all stay in my hotel room (where possible). 

In the evening I look at what we're up to the next day and I look at the weather. I choose one or two lenses that I'm going to bring, and 1 body. I put filters on the lense(s) based on the weather (a cp if it's going to be adequately sunny, typically). 

So when I'm going about, I have one narrow range of dslr functionality - say a 70-200 2.8 on a woods nature hike, or a 18-35 when I know I'm going to be focusing on shots of the kids in arms-length range. It's an educated guess, with optimal equipment when I happen to be right (most of the time). The rest is left back in the room.

This way, there is little or no lens changing. The only disadvantage to this versus having a small camera with another system, like an iPhone or mirror less, is bulk. That disadvantage is minimized with the SL1.

In terms of hiding the camera so that the family isn't rolling their eyes constantly, I've become the diaper bag holder, with a camera bag that doubles to serve both. 

I do think that producing very good quality prints and hanging them on the wall back home also gives political capital, as the fact that you're doing this, and it's giving a return to the family, is appropriately appreciated. 

There is, of course, always a balance of living the moment and recording the moment. My kids are 2 and 4, and my wife and I already have many regrets of not recording certain looks and speech patterns, etc. Having toddlers is a sleepless affair, and we feel that our memories are pretty fudgy as a result, so there is a cost to NOT recording these moments. It's a balance. A recommendation: when you have high scrutiny on your own images and technical methods, you may be tempted to apply the same scrutiny to images created by your spouse/kids. Don't. You will find that you appreciate that images taken by them have their own great value, even if they don't know what an exposure triangle is, etc. If you can chill out about their IQ, then they will appreciate this shared activity a great deal more too.


----------



## dcm (Mar 17, 2015)

I didn't have as much camera gear when my kids were young so the decision was easier, just an A1, FD 50mm f/1.4, FD 35-105mm f/3.5+, and speelite 199A. That, a CPL, and a few rolls of film pretty much went with me everywhere for years and met most of my needs at the time. My wife and kids went through several film P&S cameras - my A1 just kept on working and always took the best photos. The M and a few lenses are a sufficient replacement for family and travel, but I am looking forward to the M3. 

The 6Ds and Ls come out when I get to do photography for photography's sake. I usually take both kits on a road trip since you never know when an opportunity might present itself. These days I take mostly road trips in the western US - haven't flown in a few years. Glad I had the 6D with me on a recent trip, ended up shooting a wake that lasted into the evening for family and friends. The 2.8 zooms were great in the daylight, brought out the 35 f/1.4 as the light dimmed. It wouldn't have been quite the same with the M (daylight or evening).


----------



## josephandrews222 (Mar 17, 2015)

I enjoy reading the posts in this thread.

Here's what works for me with my wife and our two kids for most vacations:

5DMkIII + 35mmISf2 (low light)
M + 11-22mm (wide-angle street shots; the M has enough pixels to crop when necessary)
S95 (fill flash makes sense at times)

small tripod
270 flash for fill with 5D and M

...and packed away (but seldom used on vacations) is 70-200 f4 IS...


----------



## unfocused (Mar 17, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> If you pack a full kit like that and travel with your family, you are, in essence, forcing your family to participate (passively) in your photography hobby. Few things are more boring to a non-photographer than having to wait for a photographer to do his or her stuff.
> 
> I would only carry a full kit like that if I were
> 
> ...



I think this is one of the better comments.

On vacation I take one body (first the 7D, now the 5DIII) and two lenses the 70-300 "L" and now the 24-105 "L." I find that covers everything and is generally manageable. I have a Fuji X-20 that I take on hikes during the day if I need to pack light.

I'm very lucky in that my wife is quite patient and enjoys photography to a certain degree. I also follow the "5-8" rule. Get up at five and go out shooting when everyone else is still sleeping. Be back at 8 and ready for the day's adventure, knowing that the light is going to be crap anyway, so it's time to switch to trip documentarian mode and try not make a pain-in-the-ass of yourself.

Then, after the day's activities, and everyone else is back at the condo/hotel or whatever, go out again in the late afternoon as the light starts to improve. Be back in time for supper. I can usually convince my wife to let me skip one or two suppers during the trip, as long as it isn't an every night thing. Since we usually rent a condo, eat out at lunch while touring and then fix some of the evening meals ourselves, it's not a big deal.

I try to keep the attitude that vacations are about being with family and the experience, not about the pictures. Document the trip and share with others, so they are more likely to indulge you, but recognize that you are not likely to capture any unique, once-in-a-lifetime shots at most vacation destinations anyway, so just let it go.


----------



## JumboShrimp (Mar 17, 2015)

Just take the Lumix LX100 or the Canon Gx7 and be happy.


----------



## lux (Mar 17, 2015)

I went to Arizona and Hawaii with the family and took a 6D 24-70, 70-200, a flash (Nissin), small travel tripod and a pentax ps waterproof camera. For both trips I didn't use the 70-200 much but used everything else a lot. 

sitting at the beach and swimming we took turns using the waterproof camera. When hiking or seeing the sights I had the 6D with the 24-70 and at night brought out the flash. I did sneak off at sunset on a few days to take photos.

I have some amazing photos of the red glow of the volcano behind my kids for example that would not have been possible without real equipment. no way I could have taken it with a cell phone or even a point a shoot. (I know some professionals could have but I needed everything in manual and some trial and error to get the lighting right.)

I am going to Alaska on a cruise this summer with the family and the difference is it isn't just a landscape trip…there is the possibility of wildlife as well. I'm thinking 6D 24-70 for kids on the boat, environmental portraits. 70D and 100-400 for wildlife and maybe the 35 is 2 for low light…and I'll bring the PS too and the 18-135 STM for video. In addition the kids like to take photos and the older ones can handle the PS or the 70D with 18-135. I'll bring either a monopod or a light tripod but on a cruise ship I'm not sure what the point of trying that is. 

The waterproof point and shoot is a fabulous invention. Heck I have a little life jacket for it. Worth every penny. 

If it was just me I'd bring the 300 2.8 with 2x extender, the rokinnon 14 2.8 and the 85 1.2 but not with the family.

If anyone has any other suggestions please let me know.


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Mar 18, 2015)

This is exactly why I bought my fuji x100T. With three kids under 4 years old, carrying my big camera bag with all my lenses became too much work for longer trips. I got to the point where I'd just bring my 5DIII and my shorty 40 like others have said. I really like the x100T because it has an even smaller form factor and sometimes it's nice to not even have the option of bringing a bunch of lenses… no "paralysis by analysis." That being said if I have a specific shot in mind or we are going to a place with great landscapes, I'll suck it up and drag all the gear.


----------



## sdsr (Mar 18, 2015)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> I have been back and forth on the a7s for a while now but have yet to pull the trigger. The a7r just left enough of a bad taste in my mouth that I can't get myself to do it. Although it continues to pique my interest simply because my buddy keeps sending me ultra high ISO shots that are super clean from it. lol.



If you don't like using the a7r I can't imagine you would like using the a7s any more, unless your dislike involved the large size of the files or the noisy shutter (in terms of handling they're otherwise exactly the same). One huge advantage of the a7s is its silent shutter, which makes it unique (I think) among ff cameras - it's not just quiet like the 6D and 5DIII can be, but completely silent in electronic shutter mode. This means that in concerts, churches or anywhere else where you don't want to be noticed you can be completely unobtrusive, especially if you turn off the screen display as well. 

A few months ago we were on vacation in London & Paris. The last time I was there I had 5DII + a slew of lenses, zooms and primes, and the weight became tiresome. This time I took a7s and a7r, along with three very small but high quality old manual primes (Olympus 24mm 2.8, Pentax/Super-Tak 50mm 1.4 and Pentax/SMC Tak 85mm 1.8) and the two Sony/Zeiss primes (which I might as well have left at home, given how seldom I used them). Every day I took a small bag containing one or other body, plus the manual lenses; it all weighed very little (sometimes I put the Sony/Zeiss 35mm 2.8 in a pocket as it weighs next to nothing). Mostly I just used the 50mm. Anyway, a far more enjoyable experience for me than dealing with the big, heavy stuff, and unlike other compact options (I had toyed with taking only m43 with me) there were no compromises in image quality; didn't miss the zooms and I prefer mf most of the time. Not for everyone, of course.... I would also consider as a back-up, especially if I were going somewhere I expected to have lots of bright light most of the time and wanted more versatility, the extremely inexpensive and lightweight combination of Canon sl1 + Canon 10-18mm + Sigma 18-250 macro (I bought mine in a sale for c. $250).


----------



## bholliman (Mar 18, 2015)

Our family takes one or two vacations per year. My wife and I have two boys, 16 and 2 and currently two foster children 6 and 14. We are fortunate to be able to travel to some beautiful locations and personally would not be happy with only cell phone pictures to capture the memories. Yes, cell phones can do OK in good light with limited motion, but are just too limited when you are used to having better equipment to use and better IQ when you look at the pictures later.

I always take a DSLR, 2+ lenses, 600EX-RT and transmitter along on vacations. If we are traveling by car I take more since I don't have to worry about airline baggage restrictions. 

But I also take my EOS M with 22/2 lens in a Dashport 20 belt pack. I don't" let photography get in the way of family fun. I normally get up for sunrise shots while the family is sleeping and otherwise use the DSLR and lighting for family and individual portraits in locations we want to remember. Otherwise, I use the M when we are on the go or headed to the beach. This keeps the equipment from getting in the way of the vacation and I can come home with some good quality pictures from the DSLR and decent quality snapshots from the M. I only use my cell phone camera if nothing else is available. Maybe 10 shots per year that I keep.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Mar 18, 2015)

sdsr said:


> If you don't like using the a7r I can't imagine you would like using the a7s any more, unless your dislike involved the large size of the files or the noisy shutter (in terms of handling they're otherwise exactly the same). One huge advantage of the a7s is its silent shutter, which makes it unique (I think) among ff cameras - it's not just quiet like the 6D and 5DIII can be, but completely silent in electronic shutter mode. This means that in concerts, churches or anywhere else where you don't want to be noticed you can be completely unobtrusive, especially if you turn off the screen display as well.



Yup. I had assumed the handling would be very similar UI-wise which I was definitely not a fan of. I didn't mind the size of the files as my pc setups didn't have issues with them. The shutter however, was quite annoying and a constant reminder of how much I didn't enjoy shooting with it. The true final killing factor for me though was the IQ. While the files were very flexible and had tons of detail/DR, I just didn't love them. I always felt like I needed to put in significantly more post time to get them to an acceptable point for my tastes. This is a completely subjective issue of course.

Re the silent shutter, I'm definitely familiar with and love it as my xt1 also has one. It actually takes it one step further and allows you to shoot up to 1/32000th of a second. Yes, sounds absurd and unnecessary but I have actually taken a ton of shots above 1/8000th over the past few months which I love with it. 

As far as size goes, I actually prefer the Fuji XF lineup to the Sony FE lineup since the lenses are apsc (size and weight are less). I am able to have the light gathering ability of a 1.4 and 1.2 lens (sans identical DOF) in a compact package relative to my Canon rig. 

The announcement of the FE 35mm/1.4 has once again piqued my interest in the Sony system, but the bodies just aren't where I need them to be. And the other issue would still remain which is the fact that the 35/1.4 is huge and negates the whole size/weight advantage all over again.

Whatever I ultimately end up with at some point though, it is going to be pretty awesome just based on all the developments by all these companies as of late.


----------



## chasinglight (Mar 18, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> LovePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > 6D body and lenses: 8-15mm, Sigma 24-105mm art, 70-200 mm 2.8 mk2, 1.4 x TCiii, and 2 x TCiii. And I took every damn shot... all 450+ of them with my iPhone6+. Never even opened up the camera backpack.
> ...



While everyone has different requirements for photography equipment, I can say that I have put the 6D through its paces and it is a surprisingly sturdy camera. And the weight is actually great for travel compared to the more rugged 5d3. 

My advice is to insure your gear so you don't have to worry about theft, damage, etc. most personal article policies cover everything except vermin and war. Insurance doesn't make me careless with my gear; ie I will not leave it unattended on the beach, but I don't hesitate to bring it and use it when I have a use. Also take only what you think you will need to reduce the burden.


----------



## pwp (Mar 18, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> This is why I appreciate my little SL1 so much...


Threads like this come up every couple of weeks. After trimming down from a similarly body-busting, divorce inducing travel kit along the lines of the OP, for years I've traveled with with a de-gripped 5D (classic,II,III) and a 24-105 f/4is. The simplicity of this setup rarely left me wanting, and led to a far happier family time.

Last year on a trip to Laos which included treks in the mountains in the north-west, I trimmed down to an SL1 with an EF-S 18-135mm f3.5-5.6 IS. Great travel combo. Especially on the treks.

Later this year we're traveling again, and this time I'll trim down even further and pack nothing more than my Panasonic GH4 with Panasonic 12-35 f/2.8is & 35-100 f/2.8is. Oh yes, plus an iPhone 6. 

-pw


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Mar 18, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Here is a7s, 40,000ISO @ night time.



Yikes 40,000 ISO! That's looking pretty good


----------



## NancyP (Mar 18, 2015)

60D. EF-S 15-85. Small tripod. Now, a Yongnuo transmitter/transceiver pair that can be used for shutter triggering as well as for flash control. Set up camera on tripod for group shots including me.


----------



## bholliman (Mar 19, 2015)

I responded earlier about my current vacation photography system that is pretty family friendly. Today, I was looking through 2011 vacation pictures from the Grand Canyon. 

I had just gotten my first DSLR, a Rebel T2i, and was in the mode of shooting everything in any light. I was surprised how many bad shots I took of my son and wife standing in harsh mid-day light at numerous canyon overlooks. By the 6th or 7th overlook they are looking pretty hostile in the pictures toward the photographer (me)... Can't say I blame them. The pictures are universally bad

So, in the past four years my photography skills have improved and I seem to learned to keep from letting my hobby interfere with my family's enjoyment of the vacation. I ask my wife about it and she agred it was better but I still had a little room for improvement. She trolled her eyes when I showed her some of the Grand Canyon pics and said "yeah, that was horrible". Live and learn!


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 19, 2015)

bholliman said:


> She trolled her eyes when I showed her some of the Grand Canyon pics and said "yeah, that was horrible".



That's nothing: Before the days of digital photography, victims hat to sit through hours of slideshows (*real* slides) with no way of escape. At least today, you've got pics stashed safely away on your raid array where no one needs to bother, and you can give them away for viewing (or not) on a mobile phone or tablet.


----------



## martti (Mar 20, 2015)

I still take the mandatory shot out of the plane window to show the wing and the engine every time I fly.
Also, the minimalist shot where a significant other stands three millimeter tall in the airport hall.
Rites of passage.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Mar 20, 2015)

iPhone is the best camera when you dont have a camera! On vacation I take an Olympus OM-D E-M10 small, light and much better IQ than my iPhone.


----------



## Rudeofus (Mar 20, 2015)

RustyTheGeek said:


> I think it's fantastic that your family both appreciates and supports your photography. But I get the impression that, unfortunately for some reason, many photographers must endure a sort of love/hate attitude from their families or spouses with regard to their photography. It doesn't seem to matter whether it is merely a hobby or if they are a professional. I don't like it but that doesn't make it any less true. :



My family hardly cares about my passion for photography, and much less for my images, but that's only one side of the issue. The other side is that while I am husband of a loving wife and father of three wonderful little children, I am not on 24/7 service. This means that even on three day trips there will be times when I can whip out my RZ67 and fire away, and trust me: this takes longer than your average DSLR setup.

I won't (and shouldn't try to) be able to document our whole holiday trip this way, but I think it is necessary to strike a balance between one's family obligations and oneself.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Mar 20, 2015)

Rudeofus said:


> I won't (and shouldn't try to) be able to document our whole holiday trip this way, but I think it is necessary to strike a balance between one's family obligations and oneself.



Do me a favor and come tell that to my wife.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Mar 20, 2015)

Rudeofus said:


> I am husband of a loving wife and father of three wonderful little children, I am not on 24/7 service.



What planet did you come from and can I get a ride back there. It sounds like a nice place. ;D


----------



## Random Orbits (Mar 20, 2015)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> Rudeofus said:
> 
> 
> > I won't (and shouldn't try to) be able to document our whole holiday trip this way, but I think it is necessary to strike a balance between one's family obligations and oneself.
> ...



You have a balance... it's just not in your favor! ;D


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 20, 2015)

lux said:


> I went to Arizona and Hawaii with the family and took a 6D 24-70, 70-200, a flash (Nissin), small travel tripod and a pentax ps waterproof camera. For both trips I didn't use the 70-200 much but used everything else a lot.
> 
> sitting at the beach and swimming we took turns using the waterproof camera. When hiking or seeing the sights I had the 6D with the 24-70 and at night brought out the flash. I did sneak off at sunset on a few days to take photos.
> 
> ...



You're going to miss the 300 2.8 and extender in Alaska. But I understand the need to switch to the 100-400. I dont go anywhere without the 300 and both extenders. The family knows it too.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 20, 2015)

East Wind Photography said:


> I dont go anywhere without the 300 and both extenders.



That must get awkward in bathroom stalls and other confined spaces...


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Mar 20, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I dont go anywhere without the 300 and both extenders.
> ...



Only if you carry it at crotch height with a trench coat on.


----------



## slclick (Mar 20, 2015)

I have a pretty good history of taking the 5D3 and the 40 pancake on family trips. Plus, with lens and body caps it even fits in those flat hotel safes designed for laptops. Whats not to like? 2.8, semi wide, compact, great color rendition and contrast. YMMV


----------



## Act444 (Mar 20, 2015)

On all the previous family trips I've been on, I did not yet have a DSLR - but in my experience, in a general walkaround tour, there just isn't enough time (in a lot of cases) to sit, frame and compose a photo - it's literally point, shoot and move along. 

While I often dream of taking a whole kit with me on my next trip, past experience would indicate that if I do take a DSLR, I really shouldn't be taking more than 2 lenses. Any lens other than the one initially on the camera would likely never get used. In fact, if I can get away with just one lens (say, a 24-105), that would be good enough for 90% of situations.


----------



## duffer5 (Mar 20, 2015)

Rudeofus said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's fantastic that your family both appreciates and supports your photography. But I get the impression that, unfortunately for some reason, many photographers must endure a sort of love/hate attitude from their families or spouses with regard to their photography. It doesn't seem to matter whether it is merely a hobby or if they are a professional. I don't like it but that doesn't make it any less true. :
> ...



My case is a little different. My family (wife and 2 grown daughters) actually have gotten into photography because of my insane attraction to the medium. Granted, they most likely would rather have Dad around than Joe Photog, but they see my hobby as something that the family shares. They have their own cameras, and I show them different things to try. We have fun and compare what each has shot at the end of the day. The balance is struck by our lives more as a moving picture than as individual snapshots. I could go on, but at some time you would probably start to gag.


----------



## sdsr (Mar 21, 2015)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> Re the silent shutter, I'm definitely familiar with and love it as my xt1 also has one. It actually takes it one step further and allows you to shoot up to 1/32000th of a second. Yes, sounds absurd and unnecessary but I have actually taken a ton of shots above 1/8000th over the past few months which I love with it.



Doesn't sound absurd to me at all - I have several f1.2 lenses and a f0.95, like using them wide open as much as possible, and would rather not mess around with filters. I'm a little envious of that feature!


----------



## Northstar (Mar 21, 2015)

Vacation photography with the family....5d3 and 24-70 and 70-200 and iPhone 6. Done!


----------



## pj1974 (Mar 25, 2015)

Having (re)-married at middle age stage, and now having 2 step children (6 y/o and 8 y/o) - going on holidays with a 'family' is different to holidays / outings with other (photography) adult friends, which I did for many years.

My solutions for my 'new' family holidays / outings (with wife and children) have been to choose the best option for the type of holiday:
- sometimes just taking my smart phone (currently LG G2 which takes decent photos - again if not under demanding conditions).
- other times taking my old Canon 350D with 18-55mm, eg if at risk of some dust/sand, limited space - ie just putting in bottom of bag, etc (This camera body & lens combination which was my 'bread and butter camera back in the day!)
- at other times taking my Canon 7D with better lenses (usually when I/we didn't need to take along too many other things at the same time). Eg when going somewhere where there are birds, I definitely want my 7D and 70-300mm L, which works great as a portable BIF option, as well as useful for outdoor candid shots of my family too. 

I am thankful and glad to have these options to choose from, realising many people around the world could not afford even 1 of these options. I certainly miss the experience of shooting DSLR when I am limited to 'just my smart phone'. So that's why I do use option 2 and 3 on some family holidays still....

When my step-children are away on every 2nd weekend (with their biological dad) - my wife (who loves photography too) and I usually take our 'full camera' gear - she has a Samsung smart phone, and a Sony RX-100 which she takes lovely photos with. So I still get my 'photo fix' in that way too. 

Paul


----------



## LovePhotography (May 28, 2015)

Well, I've got another vacay coming up. So, based on the thoughts in this thread, I'm gonna do it differently...
Gonna take my T5i (our local busiest pro photog uses it as his portrait camera body!), the most recent Sigma 18-250, and the Sigma 50 Art (just in case there is something I just gotta have my best available). And of course my iPhone6+ (but only for emergency).

I think that's a pretty good compromise. And if it falls in the ocean, it's $700 and not $4000...


----------



## kirispupis (May 28, 2015)

Sorry, but I don't find the issue is in equipment. I find it's all in attitude. Recently I took my wife and two kids to an all inclusive in Jamaica. Everyone had a lot of fun. Most of the time we spent in the pool and relaxing, but come sunset I got the camera out. A few mornings I also went out and I convinced my wife and kids to take two small side trips. Sure, I didn't get as many photos as I do during our more photo oriented trips (where my wife and kids also come), but I was happy with what I did get. If you have the right attitude during trips you'll find you won't get stressed out as much and the quality of your photos will improve.



Negril Sunset by Joseph Calev, on Flickr



Red-billed Streamertail by Joseph Calev, on Flickr


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (May 28, 2015)

If you just wanted to take snapshots, all you need is a cellphone. I prefer to keep good memories of my trips and I rather use a camera that can offer quality pictures.
Several times I found myself houling with many kg of gear and sometimes it turns paintful so, I purchased a good mirrorless camera (24MP) with a compact quality lens (Zeiss) and now I have both, the convinience of traveling light and DSRL-like quality pictures that serve as memories.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 28, 2015)

You guys are using confusing terminology here.

What is this "vay kay shun" thing that you are talking about? It sounds interesting. I mentioned it to my boss and he also was confused.

Is this a European thing?

;D


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (May 28, 2015)

The goal for me is to always go the photojournalistic route when shooting during family vacations or outings. It is in fact the route of least resistance, and you get real memories that way as opposed to revolving your experience around shooting.

Landscape shots, animal shots, or whatever else you might be interested in shooting are great. But most of the time, you could do those at plenty of other times. The point is that you are somewhere with your family which should put making memories with them a priority. This in turn should make somehow capturing those memories in an unintrusive manner a priority.

My first few trips to Disneyland with my first child years ago involved bringing a roller with as much as I could figure out a way to pack in there. I also did the tele zoom around the park thing. Completely unnecessary after I learned the error in my thinking.

Getting the best results for me has been to make the act of photo taking as unnoticed as possible. Being small, being quiet, and not having the rig up at your face all help this.
The other thing that has helped a lot is just bringing one or two lenses. I wasn't this way until I was liberated by using a fixed lens cam.


----------



## martti (May 29, 2015)

It is sad but true that for some people it matters very little how much gear they are carrying.
Their pictures suck and they spoil a lot of thing for those who they travel with.
Often is seen that the guy with his smartphone and a good pair of eyes captures pictures that escaped everybody else when they walked by discussing the lovely restaurant where they dined last year. 

Now see the guy wearing a Nikon vest and hauling 20 kg of photographic equipment on his back wherever he is going. It is his 'cross' or his penalty, maybe. See him screwing and unscrewing filters and hoods and tripod legs. That's his thing. He has his STUFF! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvgN5gCuLac

I do not like people standing there blocking the view holding their iPads out taking pictures. There should be a law against it. Selfie sticks are great fun. I gave mine to my son and he's never used it once! I tried it once to take a picture of a cocroach under the sofa but he got away while I was figuring out how to operate the flash upside down. Selfie sticks have not said their last word yet. Lots of innovations to come from that direction, I am sure.

My best 'vacances' cameras were two different samples from Olympus 'Tough' line. They are actually almost watertight for three first months of their lives. The first one aspirated after two weeks of use and Olympus sent me another which I sold without opening the package. The third one got confiscated by my ex who managed to dislocate the battery door. I was not there when it happened but she was adamant that it was my fault. BTW, watch Kathleen Turner and Michael Douglas on the War of Roses...it is hilarious.

Best photographic vacances were in ZA with two Canon bodies, two zooms, an extender, a flash and a tripod.
I really enjoyed every minute of it...even burning the CDs in the evening at the lodge on my MBook pro. 
Nobody does that any longer. I felt like on mission by the NG.

Now I got the A6000 which is too big to fit in my pocket, too fragile to take to the seaside and glacially slow with the Canon lenses that I've got. Lack of practice and dedication. Laziness is the more accurate expression.

Now imagine me going to ZA with the A6000. What would be the long, fast focusing zoom to take along with it?
Does the face recognition work with cheetahs and wildebeest or do I have to go manual with the yellow icing on the things that are on focus?

All kinds of worries...I guess I'll just take the Canons.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jun 5, 2015)

No kids, so I have it easier than many here (and just a girlfriend, no wife), but SL1 + 18-135 STM is amazing. I'll likely get the SL2 when that comes out and drops in price a bit. If I need smaller than that, I'll get an LX100. Below that is smartphone. I have a 5D3 arriving Wednesday, but I don't think I'd be a fan of lugging it around on anything longer than a day trip.


----------



## pvalpha (Jun 8, 2015)

My personal philosophy is to take the camera in your inventory that will get you the best pictures. An iPhone is easy enough that its always a backup if you need to put your other camera away for a bit, but you'll appreciate the quality of the dedicated device. I took my 10D everywhere with me. People said, "Aren't you worried about damaging or losing it?" Heck no. I bought it to take _pictures_. In order to take pictures, it has to be with me. Now that I have a 7DmII the 10D is in storage awaiting a trip where I need backup and the 7DmII follows me around. 

(rant)
I understand that some people have different requirements. That's great for them. If its about the image... you do what you need to take the image. I am not a professional photographer, but I take my camera with me everywhere I go if it is at all feasible for me to take pictures. My coworkers were shocked that I started showing up every day with my camera bag. "You never brought that before!" they'd say, and ask "Why are you bringing a camera to work, you're an IT guy, not a photographer?" Thing is our lunches changed from being half-hour to a full hour. That means I have time to walk about and take pictures. They hadn't seen my camera before because I never had time to use it during a work day (but any event our staff participated in where pictures needed to be taken, my camera was there - they just failed to notice). My wife can't understand why I carry so much weight around. But its not a burden if you enjoy what you're doing. Anyone should be able to take a decent picture with almost any camera if its functioning properly and they have some skill. But that's not the point if the goal is the image. 

If you feel that the best camera in your inventory is a "burden" for non-work photography - then your goal isn't the best image - its that simple. There is absolutely nothing wrong with that, either. For millions of people who have the luxury of being able to take images and have a choice in how they do it - their priority is not so much the quality but the convenience. For them, the best camera is the one that is at hand and is easily stowed or is attached to a device that does more than take pictures. You shouldn't have to lie to yourself to justify your decisions. If you have any regrets, do it different next time. Just like the people who are touting their favorite system because its small and lightweight. If its the only thing you got, great! If you bought it because that was your goal, outstanding. But if you're any kind of person who cares about the images they take, when you have your 5DmIII/7DmII/6D/etc in hand, you'll find yourself not minding the extra weight. 

Something tells me the number of high-end systems Canon sells isn't going to be changed drastically by such opinions and goals. Their price might go up, but people who are looking for that capability will pay for it. Canon wins either way. 

I'm probably going to get extra insurance on my 7DmII, its not all that terrible. I'm not really worried though. It can be stolen if people break into my house while I'm at work or on vacation - probably more easily than if its with me where I'm at. Maybe it will get me killed... but odds are, if I were to encounter such an individual without my camera being on me, I'd get killed over my S4 or wallet or just because they're having a bad day. 

But really, the greatest threat to my camera was 10 year old Jimmy whose parents can't be bothered to watch and care about him while Jimmy takes things that belongs to others and smashes them to the ground. My camera had survived many adventures with me. But that... would have done it in if I hadn't caught it in time. Sometimes its not the unknowns that will get you, sometimes its a friend of the extended family that thinks they own everything in their vision that will do you in. And you don't even need to be on vacation for it to happen. 
(/rant)


----------



## martti (Jun 8, 2015)

pvalpha said:


> My personal philosophy is to take the camera in your inventory that will get you the best pictures. An iPhone is easy enough that its always a backup if you need to put your other camera away for a bit, but you'll appreciate the quality of the dedicated device. I took my 10D everywhere with me. People said, "Aren't you worried about damaging or losing it?" Heck no. I bought it to take _pictures_. In order to take pictures, it has to be with me. Now that I have a 7DmII the 10D is in storage awaiting a trip where I need backup and the 7DmII follows me around.
> 
> (rant)
> I understand that some people have different requirements. That's great for them. If its about the image... you do what you need to take the image. I am not a professional photographer, but I take my camera with me everywhere I go if it is at all feasible for me to take pictures. My coworkers were shocked that I started showing up every day with my camera bag. "You never brought that before!" they'd say, and ask "Why are you bringing a camera to work, you're an IT guy, not a photographer?" Thing is our lunches changed from being half-hour to a full hour. That means I have time to walk about and take pictures. They hadn't seen my camera before because I never had time to use it during a work day (but any event our staff participated in where pictures needed to be taken, my camera was there - they just failed to notice). My wife can't understand why I carry so much weight around. But its not a burden if you enjoy what you're doing. Anyone should be able to take a decent picture with almost any camera if its functioning properly and they have some skill. But that's not the point if the goal is the image.
> ...



You've got a nice literary style for an IT guy. Keep it up, please. Pleasure reading you.
m


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Jun 8, 2015)

pvalpha said:


> (rant)
> I understand that some people have different requirements. That's great for them. If its about the image... you do what you need to take the image.
> 
> If you feel that the best camera in your inventory is a "burden" for non-work photography - then your goal isn't the best image - its that simple. There is absolutely nothing wrong with that, either. For millions of people who have the luxury of being able to take images and have a choice in how they do it - their priority is not so much the quality but the convenience. For them, the best camera is the one that is at hand and is easily stowed or is attached to a device that does more than take pictures. You shouldn't have to lie to yourself to justify your decisions. If you have any regrets, do it different next time. Just like the people who are touting their favorite system because its small and lightweight. If its the only thing you got, great! If you bought it because that was your goal, outstanding. But if you're any kind of person who cares about the images they take, when you have your 5DmIII/7DmII/6D/etc in hand, you'll find yourself not minding the extra weight.
> ...



Your words seem to imply that you believe people that use cameras that are smaller than DSLRs like the 7d2 are compromising with regard to image quality and/or the ability to capture the images in the best possible fashion. This could not be further from the truth for many of us as there are very few instances where I believe the IQ out of my 6D or previously 5D3 would have been better than my Fujis. The "small and lightweight" rig isn't the "only thing I've got" either. It just isn't usually the tool that produces the best results.

No, I don't always mind the weight of my DSLR rig. Yes, I do care about the images I take... as much as anyone else in here. I can post plenty of samples from any period since using my small and lightweight primarily and exhibit the fact that there is absolutely no compromise with regard to image quality.

I said it before and I'll say it again, walk the walk before you talk. Get a "small and lightweight" image-quality compromising rig in your hands for a month and then come back to talk about it.

I too, was once blind, but now I see.


----------



## pvalpha (Jun 8, 2015)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> Your words seem to imply that you believe people that use cameras that are smaller than DSLRs like the 7d2 are compromising with regard to image quality and/or the ability to capture the images in the best possible fashion. This could not be further from the truth for many of us as there are very few instances where I believe the IQ out of my 6D or previously 5D3 would have been better than my Fujis. The "small and lightweight" rig isn't the "only thing I've got" either. It just isn't usually the tool that produces the best results.
> 
> No, I don't always mind the weight of my DSLR rig. Yes, I do care about the images I take... as much as anyone else in here. I can post plenty of samples from any period since using my small and lightweight primarily and exhibit the fact that there is absolutely no compromise with regard to image quality.
> 
> ...


It sounds almost like someone who converted to a faith and suddenly were unencumbered by their daily worries.  I guess it is rather apt. For me, to get the images I want, I need a lot of leeway and help. The 7DmII gives that to me in spades. The settings of the 7DmII really give me the features I'm looking for to get the image I want. That was my reason for the 7DmII. That and I loved the images it produced from the samples I saw. I shot with a 10D up till a few months ago because I loved the pictures it took, but found it couldn't capture all the pictures I wanted to get recently (I have dogs I like to photograph in motion, and I enjoy taking birds in flight) - and its age and going well past its shutter life were starting to worry me, especially with several trips coming up. An SL1 or even EOS-M would have been a significant step up, but they still didn't have the performance specifications I was looking for, and since I am not particularly kind to my equipment I wanted a bit of weather sealing and ruggedness. I don't intentionally abuse it, but I definitely use it everywhere. 

Besides, you say you're using the best camera in your inventory. Who am I to gainsay you on that? If it produces the best quality images out of the cameras you have for your purposes, then you have your best camera. You'd be a fool to use the other cameras unless they fit a situation better. My point was more along the lines of people who suddenly get hesitant because they're worried about the loss of an expensive tool and then justify taking a cheaper/less capable solution based on their fears. Or worse - go out and purchase said cheaper kit because of that. Fear is a poor reason to do anything in this world. I need the 7DmII for a particular type of image I love to capture. You can probably capture that image with a different camera because you are a better photographer than I. I'm just a casual amateur.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Jun 8, 2015)

chasinglight said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > LovePhotography said:
> ...



I'll echo this. I have taken at least one of my 2 6D's through their paces faithfully on my Black Rapid Sling or on my Peak Design CapturePro's tied onto my hydration pack straps and have never regretted it. 

I will say this... I climbed the trails near Long's peak with my 6D + 100-400 MkI... AND had a 17-40 in my pocket. I won't do that ever again. EVER. I would perhaps lug the 14mm Rokinon and a 70-200 but even then that's a lot of bulk/weight - often I opt for my 100 and the 14mm and call it a day... or even just the 24-105 for range and relatively lightweight. Throwing in a small sandbag and a gorilla pod to make a level surface makes a lot of sense for shooting "selfies" with my girlfriend along the trail.

Admittedly, this is a different sort of vacation... I'm not at a resort or on a beach, I'm taking a camera along as another piece of equipment on a pretty unforgiving route. 

As to the hobby vs. snapshots - My GF understands my deep interest in photography... she is very encouraging of me... when we leave she asks if I have my camera with or not - as though I might have forgotten... hahahah! But... in practice... If I linger too long to get a shot I want, the eyes start rolling.. as though I should be faster and better at it.


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Jun 9, 2015)

For me? No little kids so EVERYWHERE I go it is the 1DX, 24 & 50 Art, the 135 L and a 270 ex II.

I view the backpack full of equipment as a workout tool.

I will admit that yesterday we went deep sea fishing (well, not so far out to sea but you get the idea). My camera came out early but stayed packed away once the obvious happened--spray, messy bait, etc. This was probably the only time I would like to have had access to a fully weatherproof P&S.

But those 5 pictures from the 1DX were awesome


----------



## FTb-n (Jun 9, 2015)

Interesting thread. Several years ago, I purchased an SX-20 in anticipation of a Florida vacation which would include a beach and Disney with my wife and two kids. At the time, my "good" camera was an XT and my lenses were the EF-S 17-85 and EF 70-300 non-L. For our family, vacations are usually by RV, but with a flight and all-day Disney park adventures in mind, traveling light was a priority. The SX-20 seemed a perfect fit and it worked out quite well.

This vacation was well documented with this little camera and several images are proudly displayed throughout our house. This camera has a manual mode that I used often, especially to capture sunrise photos while experimenting with exposure. I must admit that it's difficult to discern which images on the wall were taken with this camera or a DSLR -- or an AE-1 and Kodak Extar film. 

I think a big plus for me was that I was determined to get the most out of this camera and didn't give a second thought to the gear that I left behind.

Since then, I've taken advantage of my kids' athletic adventures to fully explore this craft as the aspiring sports photographer that I always wanted to be. I now shoot with a 5D3, a 1Dx, the 70-200 2.8L II, and the 24-70 2.8L II as my "standard kit". For some reason, this doesn't seem heavy to me. 

Today, that trip to Florida would likely include this gear -- plus a G16 (which is my favorite "video" camera). I'd leave the SX20 home. I look forward to capturing prize photos and can't see passing up the opportunities offered by the variety of vacation venues. If I really wanted to travel "light", I'd likely leave the 1Dx home and take two 5D3's instead. (To be fair, it does help that my daughter enjoys shooting as well and often wants to use one of my cameras, so two bodies is a must have.)

It's funny how one's perspectives can change over the years. After exploring the limits of crop and full-frame bodies with fast L lenses, it's hard to consider limiting myself to an SX-20 for an entire vacation. But, I can't deny that the moments captured by that little gem are among our family's favorites.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 9, 2015)

I used to travel with 2 DSLR bodies and 4 lenses Plus a good binocular. Now I decided to " travel light" with the EOS-M , 20mm,18-55 and 11-22mm plus the good binocular. I may miss some shorts that require a long lens. But that is the trade off that I am willing to accept. When the surrounding are dusty or sandy, I just bring the 18-55 only. This set up is cheap. Therefore I do not mind it got damaged. If anything happens that will give me an excuse to get the M3


----------



## mnclayshooter (Jun 9, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> You guys are using confusing terminology here.
> 
> What is this "vay kay shun" thing that you are talking about? It sounds interesting. I mentioned it to my boss and he also was confused.
> 
> ...



My pay stubs show it with a big balance of available hours next to it. It exists, at least on paper.


----------



## dolina (Jun 9, 2015)

When I traveled to Japan I only brought a 5D2 and a 40/2.8 pancake. Only 1 time was I focal length limited when i was photographing seabirds being hand fed.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jun 9, 2015)

dolina said:


> When I traveled to Japan I only brought a 5D2 and a 40/2.8 pancake. Only 1 time was I focal length limited when i was photographing seabirds being hand fed.



Wow! *dolina* is _hardcore_! That's essentially a 5D2 Single Lens Point&Shoot! And _without zoom_! LOL! 8)


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 9, 2015)

I did a round the world trip with a 1Ds MkIII and a 24-70 f2.8L (MkI), spare battery, charger, BlackRapid strap and a few CF cards, all in a ThinkTank Retrospective 10.

If it is going to slow me down, and at my age most things do  , then I won't take it. Sure I missed a few shots, but I got many more that I wouldn't have done had I been changing lenses or if I had been asleep because I was worn out.


----------



## dolina (Jun 9, 2015)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Wow! *dolina* is _hardcore_! That's essentially a 5D2 Single Lens Point&Shoot! And _without zoom_! LOL! 8)


I'm used to cropping when I need more "length". What I dislike about the setup is that the 5D2's AF system is so archaic. Either a hit or miss any point other than center. I would prefer to use a 7D2 with its very modern AF system but 1.6x crop makes the 40/2.8 too "long".

And at times I wish the 40 had a 2.0 opening like the Voigtlander.

When on holiday with other people you need to be really really mobile and not be weighed down by gear. When traveling on your own then you can bring more gear.

I also took photos with my iPad and iPhone but I still prefer the unrivaled image quality of a full frame image sensor and prime lens.

It would be nice see the 6D replacement shrunk down to the size of a 100D/SL1 and still keep the full frame image sensor.


----------



## tolusina (Jun 10, 2015)

dolina said:


> When I traveled to Japan I only brought a 5D2 and a 40/2.8 pancake. Only 1 time was I focal length limited when i was photographing seabirds being hand fed.


My last two trips MI <> CA I took only 6D + Pancake, 1 spare battery, CPL, some memory, tethering capability with DSLR Controller.
Next trip I have to choose between the Pancake and the 50 STM, decisions, decisions.


----------



## dolina (Jun 10, 2015)

tolusina said:


> My last two trips MI <> CA I took only 6D + Pancake, 1 spare battery, CPL, some memory, tethering capability with DSLR Controller.
> Next trip I have to choose between the Pancake and the 50 STM, decisions, decisions.


Didnt even bother taking an extra battery or charger as I wasnt expecting to take more than 500 frames over 5 days.

Often times less is more.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jun 11, 2015)

mnclayshooter said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are using confusing terminology here.
> ...



It's that extra bank account that gets closed out when you leave a company. Essentially GAS money.


----------

